# recommendation of hotel in New York



## Carzy (16 Mar 2007)

Can anyone recommend a reasonable (basic enough) hotel in New York?

Really not looking for luxury - just clean and own bathroom.

(for 3 / 4 nights in Dec) 

was looking at Pennsylvania & Wolcott on goolge- anyone stayed in either of these?  Was it my imagination or are twin rooms scarce - i.e. mostly single/double bed...


----------



## paddyd (16 Mar 2007)

*Re: recommdation of hotel in New York*

Try the Milford Plaza. Its on west 45th Street, very near Time Square, and about 6 blocks from the Park.


----------



## Bob_tg (16 Mar 2007)

*Re: recommdation of hotel in New York*

You might try some of these... all prices should be less than 175 p/night based on hotels.com for August 2007 (I recently went through the same exercise). These are hotels that seem reasonable at the "basic" end. Double-check to ensure that they have their own bathroom.

http://www.pickwickarms.com
http://www.madison-hotel.com
http://www.pickwickarms.com/
http://www.thehotelnewton.com/
http://www.hotel31.com/
http://www.lathamproperties.com/
http://www.daysinn.com
http://www.nychotels.com/
http://www.helmsleymiddletowne.com/


----------



## foxylady (16 Mar 2007)

*Re: recommdation of hotel in New York*

I have stayed in the pennslyvania and if you ask for a renovated room you will be fine. The hotel is in a great spot across road from madison square garden and less than ten min walk to time square with the empire State building around the corner and macys a stones throw away.]

www.hotelpenn.com
www.hotelopia.ie
www.gtahotels.com
www.alpharooms.com


----------



## shesells (16 Mar 2007)

*Re: recommdation of hotel in New York*

AVOID THE PENNSYLVANIA AT ALL COSTS!!! Bed bug central according to latest reports. 

Never book a hotel without checking the reports on  and if you check the Penn you'll see why.

Try the NY forum on TA, they'll give good advice. Introduce you to hotwire and priceline. We got the Hyatt Grand Central for $120 a night last month and have had a 5 star in New York for $185 through these sites.


----------



## tinkerbell (16 Mar 2007)

*Re: recommdation of hotel in New York*

you could try www.radiocityapartments.com.  Excellent accomodation, great location, couldn't get better price.  Only snag is they book out really quickly!


----------



## finnster (17 Mar 2007)

*Re: recommdation of hotel in New York*

I have stayed in the Wolcott and if it is value for money you are after you would not go far wrong. Stay away from Pennsylvania (Rubbish). If you want a safe bet, but it costs, is the Crowne Plaza in Times Square (Great Hotel, big rooms and good service, bar and restaurant a bit dear but you would not go wrong staying here. Try  www.tripadvisor.com  as it has every hotel in the world on it with alot of feedback from people.


----------



## IrishGunner (21 Mar 2007)

*Re: recommdation of hotel in New York*

Just back from NY today and stayed here



Very central to Times Square. rooms clean not massive will do for 2. Have Continental breakfast. Paid $138 per night. Rads in the room kept buzzing and the heat from them created a clamy room but hardly ever there


----------



## foxylady (21 Mar 2007)

*Re: recommdation of hotel in New York*



IrishGunner said:


> Just back from NY today and stayed here
> 
> 
> 
> Very central to Times Square. rooms clean not massive will do for 2. Have Continental breakfast. Paid $138 per night. Rads in the room kept buzzing and the heat from them created a clamy room but hardly ever there


 

Did u visit b & h Photo?


----------



## IrishGunner (21 Mar 2007)

*Re: recommdation of hotel in New York*

Yeah went up there B&H on Monday to get a camera

All the staff are Orthodox Jews and very helpful. Went straight down
the back and I told him what I was looking for

Came back with a Canon camera which was perfect and I paid for it 
and then collected it at their collection point

Would recommend them for anything in relation to cameras and accessories

Could not find an optician for glass frames but that's because I was stuck out
in Woodbury and Macys etc for most of it(women just love shopping) well except for Paddys Day that was spent in the pub


----------



## Queensheba (21 Mar 2007)

*Re: recommdation of hotel in New York*

I would also recommend looking on  as we didnt look until we had the hotel booked but luckily we got another one quite cheap. www.hoteldeauville.com I would highly recommend them as they are a lovely family run hotel with very friendly staff.They are also right in the centre of manhattan very close to the empire state building.


----------



## monee (21 Mar 2007)

*Re: recommdation of hotel in New York*

stayed at hotel stanford on 32nd just behind the penn had a suite on 11 floor  room was clean & cleaned every day not 5 star but ideal for short stay and very central  cont breakfast included


----------



## christyc (23 Mar 2007)

dont stay in the hotle pennslyvania its a dump and a lot of mice stayed there last year had to move room four times befour they gave me a good one im not fussy but this was not good and dont make phone calls for the room as this is very expensive phoned boston cost over $20 for two min


----------



## frankmac (23 Mar 2007)

christyc said:


> dont stay in the hotle pennslyvania its a dump and a lot of mice stayed there last year had to move room four times befour they gave me a good one im not fussy but this was not good and dont make phone calls for the room as this is very expensive phoned boston cost over $20 for two min


 
Must be bad if the mice had to change room four times


----------



## Firefly (23 Mar 2007)

For what it's worth the Days Inn on the East Side is a dump!!!


----------



## Kelb28 (26 Mar 2007)

I've stayed in the Milford Plaza and it is basic but clean and such an ideal spot right beside Time Square. Also stayed in the Ramada New Yorker twice - this is the sister holtel of the Milford Plaza again basic but clean. The Ramada New Yorker is beside the Pennsylvania but appartently nicer. It is beside Macy's, Empoire State building, Madison sq Gardens and Subway is right out - def stay there again!


----------



## Kelb28 (26 Mar 2007)

Oh if you are a non smoker be sure to request a NON SMOKING ROOM!!!

Check out this website [broken link removed]


----------



## kayla21 (26 Mar 2007)

3 star very close to Madison Square Garden - Ramada New Yorker
Pensylvannia or Wolcott really would be basic but in excellent locations.
Or you could try the Radio City Apartments...


----------



## Newbie! (26 Mar 2007)

we stayed in the 30-30 hotel last year-bout 10mins to Madison Sq. We paid approx $100/night which was brilliant value but it seems to ahve gone up. New clean rooms - genuinely was a lovely hotel.


----------



## Carzy (27 Mar 2007)

thanks everyone for so many responses

i had wanted to travel in Dec. to get a "christmas" feel there

but looks like we'll have to travel in November - does anyone know when Thanksgiving is? - suppose I should avoid that time - would it be a bad time for shopping/sightseeing???

also, one more question - is Aer Lingus to JFK the best way to go - 

return flights for 2 total cost €740 - is that good value??


----------



## ang1170 (27 Mar 2007)

Carzy said:


> thanks everyone for so many responses
> 
> i had wanted to travel in Dec. to get a "christmas" feel there
> 
> ...


 
Thanksgiving's the 4th Thursday in November. It's a bigger holiday than Christmas in the US. Shopping? the day after (Friday) is the biggest shopping day of the year in the US, plenty of sales etc., but v. busy everywhere. So plenty of bargains, but plenty of crowds to go with it: you take your choice. As for cost, you might find it cheaper to stay there that week-end, as it's very much a family holiday (i.e. people tend to go home rather than away). It's hard to say for definite though.

I was in New York at that time a couple of years ago: you'll certainly get a "Christmas" feel around that time (decorations etc., skating at Rockefeller centre etc.), but especially after Thanksgiving's over.

By the way, there's a big parade on Thanksgiving (run by Macys): well worth it if you've kids with you (and maybe even if you don't!).


----------



## KalEl (27 Mar 2007)

Carzy said:


> thanks everyone for so many responses
> 
> i had wanted to travel in Dec. to get a "christmas" feel there
> 
> ...


 
I was there for Thanksgiving last year and enjoyed it. Most if not all of the shops were closed so we did the sightseeing thing that day which was handy. There was certainly a great buzz around the city. I think the hotels were a little bit more expensive but only marginally. The post Thanksgiving sales were great...some ridiculous bargains.
And €370 each (if that's all in) is pretty good.
In fact, see you then cause I'll be there the same time this year!


----------



## KAZZA (28 Mar 2007)

Try the Belvedere Hotel, its just off Times Square. Very nice hotel and very central. Rooms are huge. Stayed there two years ago and would definately go back to that hotel.


----------



## Graham_07 (29 Mar 2007)

Stayed twice at the Milford Plaza in 05 + 06, good, clean, very central on 45th/8th very close to theatres and times square/c. park. Would go back again no problem


----------



## brando (30 Mar 2007)

Graham_07 said:


> Stayed twice at the Milford Plaza in 05 + 06, good, clean, very central on 45th/8th very close to theatres and times square/c. park. Would go back again no problem


 
Review of the Milford Plaza from  - The lobby at this hotel is constantly animated by a flow of visitors: airline flight crews, senior-citizen groups, harried businessmen and gawking tourists Many of the 1,300 rooms are smallish, but in recent years the chain has spruced up the atmosphere. While it doesn't necessarily offer a refined experience, the moderate rates and the convenient Times Square location make it more than a bearable choice---you could certainly do worse. Ask about special packages.


----------



## Bobcat (30 Mar 2007)

We were in New York last week, and stayed in two great places. The first was the Harlem Flophouse http://www.harlemflophouse.com/ a beautifully restored brownstone in Harlem.  140 dollars a night and the rooms are huge and spotlessly clean.  Also very quiet at night if you get one of the rooms at the back.
The second place was Hotel QT - described as a 'budget boutique hotel'. [broken link removed]
 Fantastic location - rooms were about 250 dollars a night for a decent sized room - the cheapest rooms are very small, apparently. Has a pool with pool bar,  sauna and steamroom.  DVD players and ipod docks in all the rooms.


----------



## Kelb28 (12 Apr 2007)

Carzy said:


> thanks everyone for so many responses
> 
> i had wanted to travel in Dec. to get a "christmas" feel there
> 
> ...


 
I went one of the years in january- really xmas feel cos we got snow! got to do the sights but some are little to cold to do like going over to the statue of lib or ellis island, did the empire but by gd it was COLD! the flights and accomadation where pretty cheap then (we booked about 9 mths earlier) plus we got the sales. Also went september time - perfect weather to do everything! think November would be a great time cos shouldn't be as cold as january but it will still have a xmas fee cos the ice rink will be set up in rockafeller centre...


----------



## fishes1967 (13 Apr 2007)

Hi

Just back from a 6 night stay in New York last week. This is my 7th time and this was the best hotel I have stayed in (Vincci Avalon, Junior Suite - approx €190 per night incl tax). Booked through Hotels.com

http://www.avalonhotelnyc.com/

F


----------



## CharlieC (13 Apr 2007)

Stayed at Casablanca in Jan.
Free coffee, pastries, friendly staff- yards from Time Square

www.casablancahotel.com

Ranked #2 on Tripadvisor


----------



## Hel_n (13 Apr 2007)

I was in New York last year for Thanksgiving, can't say I found it very 'Christmasy' though. I stayed at the Crowne Plaza at the UN where I got a rate of around $250 pn which was very reasonable considering the standard of the hotel but the location wasn't great. 

The previous year I went in early November (found it a much nicer time of year) and stayed at the St James Hotel just off Times Square. The rooms are very basic but clean and the location is excellent. 

If you're going for Thanksgiving be prepared for crowds and long queues at all the usual tourist attractions and in shops. Also, if you are planning a trip out of town, Woodbury Common etc, expect traffic delays on your way back into town. Even the drive from the airport can take a lot longer with all the holiday traffic. 

If you are intend doing some Black Friday shopping plan where you want to go in advance as many of the sales start in the early hours of the morning and are over within a few hours. 

I think that early December would be a nicer time to go. The shops will have all their Christmas displays and there should be a 'Christmas feel' without the crowds.


----------



## richieg (13 Apr 2007)

I would say thanksgiving is on Thurs 1st this year. We are goign on the 6th for 4 nights with Aer lingus to JFK. I am looking for a hotel between 200 & 300 euro


----------



## Macer (18 Apr 2007)

Shopping around thanksgiving should be excellent, most shops hold Thanksgiving sales.


----------



## KalEl (18 Apr 2007)

richieg said:


> I would say thanksgiving is on Thurs 1st this year. We are goign on the 6th for 4 nights with Aer lingus to JFK. I am looking for a hotel between 200 & 300 euro


 
I recommend the Grand Hyatt beside Grand Central Station...have stayed there a good few times. It's about $300 per night.


----------



## kellysayers (18 Apr 2007)

thanksgiving is always last thursday in november


----------



## Hel_n (19 Apr 2007)

kellysayers said:


> thanksgiving is always last thursday in november


 
It's actually the *4th* Thursday in November, which is usually the last Thursday, but last year, and this year also there is 5 Thursdays in the month of November.


----------



## mell61 (19 Apr 2007)

I decided to go in Jan rather than pre-XMas, and found it brilliant.  
Choice of broadway shows, cheaper flights, and significantly cheaper hotel rates!    In the first couple of weeks of Jan, the Xmas decorations are still up, and the sales have started.
It was really good for doing the tourist thing, little to no queueing required for the major sites.
We were also very fortunate with the weather, very cold and very clear, ideal walking weather for doing the tourist thing.
I know not everyone would consider it, but we liked it.

For hotels, we got excellent rates going via Hotwire.com and Priceline.com - you can get a reasonable idea of which hotel you may end up with by referencing betterbidding.com.


----------

